# Bolivar "Tow U" Jeep Guy



## jefferymac (Apr 23, 2012)

Went down to Bolivar with my wife on Saturday and managed to get our car stuck at the Emerald Beach entrance. A dude with a tricked out Jeep, license plate "Tow U" pulled up, hooked on a tow hook and pulled us out in two minutes. I didn't have any cash, beer or fish to offer and the guy said "no worries man, have a good day". Very cool. 

Anybody know this dude? I'd like to get in touch and send him something for helping us out. If so, PM please.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

haven't heard of him. Very cool thing of him to do though. You might want to post this on the general fishing discussion. You'll get a lot more views


----------



## Quint (Oct 20, 2006)

That was pretty cool of him. I never charge anybody either never know when you will be the one on the other end of the rope.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

I agree with you Quint, It's worked both ways for me over the last fifty years.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Post this on the main board (TTMB) - I am betting someone knows who this is.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Was it a Red Jeep with the words "Freakin Vulture" on it?


----------



## jefferymac (Apr 23, 2012)

Yep, that's the dude.


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

jefferymac said:


> Yep, that's the dude.


I know him but for the life of me I can't remember his name!

There are a bunch of us Jeep guys that hang out on the beach together at times, we race to see who can get to the stuck vehicle first... that guy has eyes like a vulture!


----------



## crite (Apr 20, 2006)

I contacted him for you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Row vs Wade (Jul 7, 2009)

That's Hub, and yes he hates wreckers.

BTW- He has seen this, and seems very appreciative.


----------

